#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > The Family Room >  >  Is Kalasin a place to live, or to exist?

## grasshopper

I am prevailed upon by matters of the heart to try living in Kalasin. I have visited a few times and it seems a biggish town/small city but no real gathering point for the besotted falang.
What do I do? Where can I go and how do I get there/live there?
I have heard of the Amadeus restaurant but believe it is an ICOR, now how's that for an acronym? Translation/expansion(intermittently opening and closing restaurant).
True love and lust can only take you so far, right?

----------


## good2bhappy

forget being a foreigner
live and enjoy

----------


## Rural Surin

Anywhere is what _you_ make it.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Khon Kaen or Roi Et would be better choices. Kalasin is as dead as Chumphae or Burriram.

----------


## The Master Cool

Kalasin.

Big blue skies and clean air.
Friendly, but dumb population. Keep it light and friendly but don't get too close.
Rent a nice private house on some nice private land.
Have it fully set up in terms of western kitchen, internet etc.
Have a pick-up or truck for road trips, a scooter for about town, and nice motorbike for bike rides.
Perhaps a BBQ and pool in your back garden.
Perhaps volunteer in teaching the local kids English.
Then spend the rest of your time cooking, tending to the house/garden, riding your motorbike, doing a bit of this, a bit of that.


It sounds good to me, but perhaps not for all.

If you need Western urbanism to be happy, with starbucks and Mexican take-aways on speed dial, you won't like it.

----------


## The Master Cool

^^ I would say Roi-Et over KK. Seems a nicer, cleaner, more pleasant place all round.

----------


## DrAndy

> I would say Roi-Et over KK. Seems a nicer, cleaner, more pleasant place all round


maybe he likes dirty, boring places?

----------


## Rural Surin

> Originally Posted by The Master Cool
> 
> I would say Roi-Et over KK. Seems a nicer, cleaner, more pleasant place all round
> 
> 
> maybe he likes dirty, boring places?


This, too, would depend on what one considers boring and filthy.

Sounds as if he's seeking a Farang connection and conveniences.
Kalasin has less of this shit than other locales.

Boredom doesn't exist anywhere. People invent their own boredom.

----------


## billy the kid

> a scooter for about town,


you will need a cheap run around
amadeus is ok but further back, other side of the roundabout
is a reasonably priced and clean lil restaurant, tel.043 821337 ,, 083 4067941.
chinese-thai run.
khon kaen an hour away for the weekends and tobacco runs.
one or two places by the bus station or main hotel in town, snooker hall 10 mins from bus station plus a string of watering holes for football.
khon kaen is favourite for weekend piss-ups tho and meeting fellow piss-up artists.

----------


## FarangRed

Had some good pussy in Maha Sarakham. 2 sisters worked in the Hospital no joking mate

----------


## buriramboy

> Khon Kaen or Roi Et would be better choices. Kalasin is as dead as Chumphae or Burriram.


Buriram dead?? You ever had a night out there?? Wall to wall pussy if you get away from that manky bar that caters to farangs, forget its name.

----------


## Rural Surin

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> 
> Khon Kaen or Roi Et would be better choices. Kalasin is as dead as Chumphae or Burriram.
> 
> 
> Buriram dead?? You ever had a night out there?? Wall to wall pussy if you get away from that manky bar that caters to farangs, forget its name.


Indeed. For those whom are unacquainted with the southerly [Isaan] regions, Buriram will surprise.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> You ever had a night out there?


No, just daytime jaunts. All it had was a shitty 'Farang' bar and a shitty Pizza Hut.

----------


## can123

> Originally Posted by buriramboy
> 
> You ever had a night out there?
> 
> 
> No, just daytime jaunts. All it had was a shitty 'Farang' bar and a shitty Pizza Hut.


One of the attractions of Kalasin is the fact that you are unlikely to be there.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> One of the attractions of Kalasin is the fact that you are unlikely to be there.


And Wales. Aren't you a lucky boyo?

----------


## grasshopper

Well, I have gorn there and dunnit, so to speak
Put up in a no star hotel motel, very new, wifi in rooms, strange little cafe downstairs with the gel in short skirt chatting away to me, Thai or Laos, I dunno.  But she's cute and I can have thoughties as we interact. 
Strolled around quite a bit in the week or so here. Interesting that there seems to be no map of urban Kalasin, other than something put online at Sawadi/ee (?). So, launching myself on shank's pony, I have covered what I think is the guts of the inner city. A couple of street signs with subtitles in Angrit. Most just in Thai (or is it Lao?).
Amadeus -managed to dine there one night last week and chatted to Swiss German speakers. The owner, Wolfgang, is an Austrian (note that Marmite) and the missus spent some time chatting to his wife. Dont know what I said but the next time I strolled up there for a breakfast, sign out front said the restaurant was moving elswhere and would close till May. Been to a different restaurant pretty well every night and all good so far. All Thai/Isaan and some with live music. Hard to spend more than 500 baht per night at any of these.
If things keep going this way I might just get to like the place more and more. Reminds me of a big country town in Oz. One drawback, only one english language paper, the BKK post. If you arent quick the 4 or so copies are sold out.

----------


## good2bhappy

> Boredom doesn't exist anywhere. People invent their own boredom.


I concur

----------


## sunsetter

great, so you made the jump, so now add some piccies, we all love a good piccie thread  ::chitown::

----------


## canban

Hi grasshopper, I too am in Kalasin for the same reason, have been here a week or so. staying at the  Phaiboon Hotel , want to get together
with significant others or not for a beer.

Barry

----------


## canban

Also have you found alsace to live, having a devil of a time doing that.

Barry

----------


## grasshopper

Sorry Canban/Barry. The flame of love died when the mama put the word on for marital arrangments. Too soon! I cried and it was undone. 
Phaiboon was the hotel I stayed at for the three weeks I was there. Pretty boring place, all in all, during the day was Kalasin, (the "intended" worked so I was at a loose end) although one of the wenches in reception did protest her love for me. A little too close to home, that was. So, single and somewhat wistful, I stay in Jomtien. But, its a lively little place. The rents are cheap, so is the food and drink and there are always things to do. Nudge nudge, know wot I mean?

----------


## chitown

I dated a gal in Kalasin that owned a resort with 6 or 8 rooms. She was nice enough, but could not cook. I was stating at her resort and things were going well. One day, she took me to the local dinosaur museum and lunch. When we got back to her resort she popped the question - Would I pay 2 million baht and give her a 5 baht gold necklace and bracelet and marry her. I was quiet and that made her a bit angry. I did not own a car back then and she was only way I had to get around out in the middle of no where. A few days past, and she got to the point of not taking me anywhere and was giving me the silent, sad routine. She was charging me for my room and food and that was adding up. Her family got involved and they both started hounding me about the dowry. I lied and told them I needed to go to Pattaya to close the sale on an 8 million condo I owned and would return in a few days with the gold and cash. I was IMMEDIATELY whisked to the Khon Kaen airport by her and the her whole family. She asked me for 3000 baht to pay, for her dad's gas and I said I would be back on Monday with that as well. I bought my ticket and as I walked to the boarding area the whole family was furiously waving and smiling and wai-ing - I never so Thais act so active in my life! I waved and smiled and as soon as I walked through the gate I opened my mobile phone back, pulled out my SIm card and through it in a trash can, I have not been back to Kalasin since.

----------


## Norton

> I have not been back to Kalasin since.


Not nice Chi. She's still waiting for you. Saw her and the family just last week at the airport. :Smile:

----------


## canban

Thanks Grasshopper, my lady is not from here but works here.  This weekend she went to a work conference in Khon Kaen with a work uniform but no work papers went with her or came back. Her friend female with the same job was going too but they did not go on the same bus or come back on the same bus. The boss was driving from here to the same meeting but did not take them. She gets one or two days off a week. Last week we spent Sun and Mon together, she was off. So technically she should have been off yesterday and today but she had the meeting. Now she tells me she is not off until next Monday. Am I being bad to suspect her reason for leaving town. Oh by the way I got less than a day's notice that there was a meeting! I may be joining you in Jometien soon ha ha.

----------


## grasshopper

My lady was clever, well educated and all that stuff.  Was the most safety conscious driver in LOS, according to her. My foot imprints would be in the metal floor on the passenger's side of her truck, though. Think she was inspired by Bullit and followed his safe distance driving style. When I got through the gate of the KK airport, I fell to the ground and thanked the Lord Buddha for delivering me there in one piece.
I got the sense that I was to be a "trophy hubby" as she also did the "I'm going to be late, have to meet with friends first, staff meetings etc etc."
Chitown - I felt the build up to that scenario coming on too. I wanted to just meander along to a conjugal situation over a lengthy period but the Mama didnt want a long time inspection of the goods on offer. Caveat emptor. 
I thought the Dinosaur Museum was the best thing about the town by far.

----------


## grasshopper

Canban, there is a lake/pond at some place about a mile from the hotel. Turn right as you walk onto the street. There is a walking path around it and a so-called gym adjoining and I think it was 5 baht per visit. Was never open at any time I strolled around the lake. Took at least 4 turns around to make an hour's walk, including the walk too and from the hotel.

I must concede that there are some nice evening type restaurants in the town. One near the lake also. You really need some local to take you around to find them. There is live music in one big one and the singer guitarist was quite good. Couldnt speak any Angrit/english but could replicate the songs tunefully.

----------


## canban

Haha funny........mine told me I cannot drive her scooter because I am too nervous, we should put them in a competition. I told mine I was leaving tomorrow, she is still at work but response was calm and remains so. I think there is another farang with deeper pockets in sight. I may be wrong but when I threatened to leave her a few months ago she showed up in Bangkok. I see no such hysteria this time. Mine you,   she is 28 cute as a button and I am your typical 57 year old farang ha ha. Will fill you in, the beer cooler Down stairs is emptying ha!

----------


## canban

Ya I know the pond, first time here I stayed out that way at the big hotel. We will look for the restraint tonight for our last meal!

----------


## canban

We have been to the big bar by the bus station a few times, I went by myself on the weekend and I was very well treated. Lots of people came over to sit and chat, even got a free cd and a beer from one of the singers. Unfortunately probably the least nice looking Thai girl, I think it was a girl, followed me out of the bar, only moved on when I asked her if she  wanted to take on my Thai gf whom I live with....little did she know gf was out of town.

----------


## grasshopper

Have a Canuck friend enduring in the big town Khon Kaen. He and his spouse (married) decided to leave the fleshpots of Jomtien and Patts for the clean air and living of that fair burgh. But, he has been there a month or so and has returned to Jomtien 2 or 3 times in that time. Always with an excuse but does tell me that he is finding it hard to settle down to suburban bliss up there. His lady is a Kalasin outer limits girl who missed her family somewhat and thats why he made the move. He will probably read this and gripe. Maybe you two can meet up for a beer or two. Bear in mind though, that to him "two" could mean "X".

----------


## canban

Too bad but I am on my way out today, I am Canadian too and x beer is fine with me ! I may be back though so I will keep that in mind. Thanks

----------


## canban

Hey I just read your note again, I hope to stay in Khon Kaen tonight so if he is around my number is 0855704036. Need to get more time on it so if he tries and there is no answer means I have not got to 7-11 yet!

----------


## grasshopper

> Hey I just read your note again, I hope to stay in Khon Kaen tonight so if he is around my number is 0855704036. Need to get more time on it so if he tries and there is no answer means I have not got to 7-11 yet!


Sorry! I didnt read your latest post till today. If you are still in KK let me know and I will email him. I am four hours ahead of LOS time here.

----------


## Rural Surin

Keeping in mind that Kalasin has one of the lowest/nominal resident Farang populations in the country - certainly within the framework of Isaan.

A handful of Farang-based businesses [bars, restaurants, etc] exist.
If your bag is Farang-dependent and all the mixings that might be associated with these social extentions, Kalasin will not please.

Travellers, tourist - non existent.

----------


## poorfalang

^ who are you to say that and based on what?
have you ever been there?lived?any longer than two month's?

anyway 

about Kalasin here you go
https://teakdoor.com/thailand-and-asi...ent-raped.html (Kalasin: 15 year old Student raped, killed, burned)

----------


## Cujo

> I dated a gal in Kalasin that owned a resort with 6 or 8 rooms. She was nice enough, but could not cook. I was stating at her resort and things were going well. One day, she took me to the local dinosaur museum and lunch. When we got back to her resort she popped the question - Would I pay 2 million baht and give her a 5 baht gold necklace and bracelet and marry her. I was quiet and that made her a bit angry. I did not own a car back then and she was only way I had to get around out in the middle of no where. A few days past, and she got to the point of not taking me anywhere and was giving me the silent, sad routine. She was charging me for my room and food and that was adding up. Her family got involved and they both started hounding me about the dowry. I lied and told them I needed to go to Pattaya to close the sale on an 8 million condo I owned and would return in a few days with the gold and cash. I was IMMEDIATELY whisked to the Khon Kaen airport by her and the her whole family. She asked me for 3000 baht to pay, for her dad's gas and I said I would be back on Monday with that as well. I bought my ticket and as I walked to the boarding area the whole family was furiously waving and smiling and wai-ing - I never so Thais act so active in my life! I waved and smiled and as soon as I walked through the gate I opened my mobile phone back, pulled out my SIm card and through it in a trash can, I have not been back to Kalasin since.


Class.  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:

----------


## pseudolus

I've been to Kalasin for a couple of weeks in total. For the town it's self, RS has it spot on. If The Master Cool's way of living is your thing, then it would be OK.

----------


## Rural Surin

> ^ who are you to say that and based on what?
> have you ever been there?lived?any longer than two month's?
> 
> anyway 
> 
> about Kalasin here you go
> https://teakdoor.com/thailand-and-asi...ent-raped.html (Kalasin: 15 year old Student raped, killed, burned)


 
Never been there.....just guessing.
 :mid:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## poorfalang

Just googled things to do in Kalasin, this what i got 

Option in Kalasin, Thailand
Because of its rural setting Kalasin has limited activities for visitors to participate in other than visiting the natural and cultural attractions around the province.

 :Smile:

----------


## Rural Surin

> Just googled things to do in Kalasin, this what i got 
> 
> Option in Kalasin, Thailand
> Because of its rural setting Kalasin has limited activities for visitors to participate in other than visiting the natural and cultural attractions around the province.


 
Lovely mountainous areas and well-known reservoirs abound.
Countryside is dominant......

Known for it's sub-cultural cuisines.
etc..

A Farangless paradise.

----------


## pseudolus

Is it Roi-et that has the most amount of  old fools murdered per month by their hooker wives  / GFs than any other place in Thailand (Including Pattaya)  Kalasin is just down the road.

----------


## Rural Surin

> Is it Roi-et that has the most amount of old fools murdered per month by their hooker wives / GFs than any other place in Thailand (Including Pattaya) Kalasin is just down the road.


Oh dear.
One could use these same old stereotypes as such applies to Isaan provinces.
You'd be surprised at the greater percentage that don't belong to this class....and married off to the old geezers.

Kinda insulting to Thai ladies [as a populous] and Thai society.

Dick.

----------


## grasshopper

Yeah. I have met some nice people in Kalasin and they werent all falang. I guess its a matter of luck and what you are looking for.

Spent a bit of time in Jomtien talat bars and met some nice K ladies. One especially had a great butt. I used to wake early and "moon"over it whilst she slept.

----------


## English Noodles

> One day, she took me to the local dinosaur museum and lunch.


So there is a farang bar, what was it's name?

----------


## Rural Surin

> Originally Posted by chitown
> 
> 
> One day, she took me to the local dinosaur museum and lunch.
> 
> 
> So there is a farang bar, what was it's name?


Farang Drunk Kalasin Bar Beer.

----------


## mackayae

Experiences with Kalasin gals are well known, there is even a song about it.
I've got a gal in Kalasin
Don't want to boast but I know she's the toast of Kalasin
I'm going to send her money, hopin' on a flyer, leavin' today
Am I dreamin', I can hear her screaming
H'ya Hansum man
Everything's OK, A-L-A-S-I-N

----------


## DrAndy

> We will look for the restraint tonight for our last meal!


handcuffs or ropes

this was a good thread

----------


## Boon Mee

> Is it Roi-et that has the most amount of  old fools murdered per month by their hooker wives  / GFs than any other place in Thailand (Including Pattaya)  Kalasin is just down the road.


Funny enough you mention Roiet as the missus was at the local native market this morning and chatting to one of the gals there.  Seems the big news is some lucky MIL in Roiet just snagged a 9 million THB sinsot for her daughter's hand to a rich Farang.

----------


## Norton

> Seems the big news is some lucky MIL in Roiet just snagged a 9 million THB sinsot for her daughter's hand to a rich Farang.


Happens everyday here in 101. Fine women, lying MiLs. :Smile:

----------


## Rural Surin

Some one not want more sinsot....

But they are want to something true and long life together.

and more money some time right good for them but not happy.

Then not all for ladies...

Wife of Jeff

----------


## Boon Mee

> Originally Posted by Boon Mee
> 
> Seems the big news is some lucky MIL in Roiet just snagged a 9 million THB sinsot for her daughter's hand to a rich Farang.
> 
> 
> Happens everyday here in 101. Fine women, lying MiLs.


It's all about Face.

----------


## grasshopper

Glad to see this little thread staggering along, still.
One of my mates has been in a relationship with a K girl for 5 odd years. She's put up with a lot of boozing etc over the time but has stuck with him. Go figure.
She's a hard worker and a nice girl personality wise, also. There's good and bad everywhere, eh?

----------


## DrAndy

> the missus was at the local native market


did she buy you one?




> It's all about Face.


do you really understand that concept?


There is a lot of poverty in that region and the girls all want to support their families

a farang is as good a way as any other, maybe better

----------


## Boon Mee

^
You are funny...

----------

